# Brake Controllers



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

I have noticed alot of the guy's here talk about the Prodigy electric brake controller. Last year we got into this whole camping thing with a pop-up and the dealer set us up with a pendulum style brake controller, heck I didn't know there was two different kinds. Now this year we upgraded a tiny bit, bought a 28 rdsd







When we pick up this 28rsds they took the brake controller out of my old truck and put it into the new one. So right now I 'm pulling our 28rsds with Hayes Lemmerz endeavor pendulum controller. What makes the prodigy cotroller that much better? If I can feel the trailer brakes working isn't that enough. Sorry for the stupid questions but theres only one way to find out, and I trust you guy's here more than the stealerships.

Thanks for your time and help!!
Pee Wee


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

From reading the Hayes Lemmerz endeavor web site, it appears to be an inertia activated controller, whereas the Prodigy is proportional and senses how much brake to apply to the TT. I upgraded to the Prodigy because the other type seemed too herky-jerky (if that's a word) and the Prodigy was like night and day. Well worth the $99 at rvwholesalers.com

I've had sudden emergency braking situations using both and the Prodigy gets me stopped faster and straighter.

WHEN you buy yours, make sure you also order the wire pigtail, it make installing much easier. Good Luck and there are NO stupid questions here! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pee Wee,

At 100 bucks, the Prodigy will be the best imvestment you ever make (at least in RV'ing). Pendulums are just that. A heavy weight hanging on a rod. When you brake the TV, the pendulum swings forward and contacts a surrounding ring, completing an electrical circuit, and in turn setting the trailer brakes. Simple, but not great. Get on a rough road, and that pendulum can start swinging all over the place.

The inertial sensor in the Prodigy is immune to these problems. Most importantly is the 'proportional' circuitry. Put the TV brakes on a little, the TT brakes come on a little. Put the TV brakes on alot, the TT brakes come on alot. In fact, the Prodigy is so smart, it can be 'tuned' to progressivley put on the TT brakes just slightly ahead and more strongly than the TV. This ability virtually eliminates the fear of a jack-knife situation.

Do yourself a favor and buy the Prodigy now! Even if you like what you have, one trip behind the Prodigy and you realize just how good, good can be.














way up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Ditto on no stupid questions.

I should have asked some stupid questions about braking because I probably could have save myself some bucks.

Your statement "If I can feel the trailer brakes working isn't that enough" triggered me to reply because feeling the brakes work cost me $365.

Seems my TT brakes were carrying too much of the load and I burned up the seals in the wheels. Technician also showed me where the hubs (the plastic part) were starting to warp from the heat.

I don't have a Prodigy but it's on my wish list for Christmas and if Santa don't deliver I'll go out and find the dang elf that makes it myself before next camping season.

Bill


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guy's!! Where is the cheapest place to buy one.

Again thanks
Pee Wee


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can EBay or just Google Prodigy Brake controller and you will get a ton of places to look.

Also one more thing about the prodigy it does not care if you are going up or down hill where the pendulum type will over brake going up hill and under brake going down hill.

Prodigy is the best value for the money.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

http://rvwholesalers.com/catalog/product.p...60&cat=6&page=1 $100

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...m=20535&src=TSC $129

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TEKONSHA-90...sspagenameZWDVW $80 + $10 shipping

Happy Hunting!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Is the installation best left to the Pros?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood,

Difficulty depends entirely on your TV. If it is pre-wired for a brake controller - as part of the tow package - and you are using a prodigy, it is a breeze. The hardest part is if you need to run wires from the 7-pin to the controller. I believe most of today's trucks are pre-wired.

If you use a pendulum controller, the physical mounting of the controller requires a little more care, but it is still not that difficult.

Good luck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood,
> 
> Difficulty depends entirely on your TV. If it is pre-wired for a brake controller - as part of the tow package - and you are using a prodigy, it is a breeze. The hardest part is if you need to run wires from the 7-pin to the controller. I believe most of today's trucks are pre-wired.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It'll be a prodigy and the 4Runner is pre-wired. What's the process (not looking for instructions...just an idea of what's entailed so we can figure out if WE can do it). One man's







is another's


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> It'll be a prodigy and the 4Runner is pre-wired. What's the process (not looking for instructions...just an idea of what's entailed so we can figure out if WE can do it). [snapback]58894[/snapback]​


Step 1 - Buy Prodigy with correct wiring harness. Prodigy comes with two mounting options ... a cradle or bracket (mine came with both, but I think some might come with one or the other).

Step 2 - Position unit. Prodigy can be positioned either flat or at an angle. Some mount it flush with the angled dashboard. There are a million mounting positions, you just need one where you can access the unit easily while driving (see threads about trailer sway and jackknife for an explanation of why you need to position it so it is accessible).

Step 3 - Route cable with wire-ties to the plug-in location. Plug in the Prodigy.

Step 3a - Some vehicles that are pre-wired require that you install a fuse or relay. Depends on your vehicle. My Suburban required a fuse (I had to buy it from the dealer).

Step 4 - With trailer hitched, follow the instructions to set it up.

DONE!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood,

Basically, the pre-wiring should mean that all the required wires between the 7-pin plug at the hitch, and a suitable location under the dash will already be in place. In many (most? all?) cases there will be a short pigtail that came with the truck. One end of the pigtail plugs into the pre-wiring socket under the dash, and the wires at the other end are loose. You will need to connect (with crimps) these wires to the wires coming out the back of the Prodigy. The controller instructions will clearly define what wires are what, and the manual for your truck should do the same. If you have any questions, let us know what each manual says, and we can help you match them up.

After connecting the wires, you will need to mount the Prodigy. This will consist of mounting a bracket to the underside of the dash with a couple of screws (you will have to either use self tapping screws or drill a couple of holes). The Prodigy then mounts simply to the bracket and you are done!

A little bit of tweaking on the controls will be required to dial the controller in to your particular setup, but you will have that chore whoever installs the unit. This basically consists of pulling the trailer around and dialing a knob to give you the amount of braking you want.

Really, the hardest part may be screwing up the courage to drill holes in your beloved TV. EEK!

Good luck, and keep us posted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys are THE BEST! Thanks - more info than I was expecting but I expect its exactly what I needed!!! You're right - drilling into the TV is gonna be tough....but then I get to console myself by driving the TT around.







I like it. I can do this!









I'll let you know how it goes (in a few weeks) .... at least I assume I should at least have the TT first .... and then gotta install the Arrow .... and then the Prodigy ..... and by then maybe I'll have the decals and the spare tire cover and .......









Good Grief... so much fun and I don't even have the toy yet!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ...drilling into the TV is gonna be tough
> [snapback]58901[/snapback]​


I mounted mine such that I didn't have to drill into the padded cover to the dashboard. I found some metal at the bottom of the dash, and put it there.

Ed


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> In many (most? all?) cases there will be a short pigtail that came with the truck. One end of the pigtail plugs into the pre-wiring socket under the dash, and the wires at the other end are loose. You will need to connect (with crimps) these wires to the wires coming out the back of the Prodigy.
> [snapback]58898[/snapback]​


Doug's approach works if your TV came with the pigtail. On the other hand, it's _*much easier*_, more reliable and not that much more expensive to buy the pre-made cable from Tekonsha (the manufacturer of the Prodigy). They sell pre-made cables for GM, Ford, Dodge, Toyota, and Nissan. Most everyone who sells the Prodigy sells the cables.

All you need to do is plug one end of the cable into the Prodigy and the other into the TV connector under the dash. Simple & fast.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I upgraded last season and it is the best upgrade you can do. Installation is a breeze. Pigtails make it alot easier.

I used velcro to secure my controller - No drilling and easily removed.
Double check your fuse box in your TV. I have had some trucks that had the aux fuse in and others that did not.

Thor


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> You guys are THE BEST! Thanks - more info than I was expecting but I expect its exactly what I needed!!! You're right - drilling into the TV is gonna be tough....but then I get to console myself by driving the TT around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know where you are coming from Wolf. I haven't received my toy yet either, and I am already thinking about all the MODs i'm planning on doing. I take delivery of my OB the 22th of Oct, it is killing me to have to wait this long


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > I know where you are coming from Wolf. I haven't received my toy yet either, and I am already thinking about all the MODs i'm planning on doing. I take delivery of my OB the 22th of Oct, it is killing me to have to wait this long
> ...


----------

